# Disappointed with mk4 OEM HID output...



## SlowGinster (Nov 15, 2002)

Hey guys,
I just picked up a set of OEM hids for my mk4 golf and I'm pretty disappointed with the light output. Before putting the OEM HIDS in, I had hella e-codes on my car with an HID drop in kit. While i know that a housing designed for HID will output less than a halogen reflector with hids in it, the drop in output was very substantial. When I drive with these lights, i feel as if the lights arent even on or are equivalent to a poor halogen light. The OEM HIDs i got were used, they are very clean, the lenses have what I believe is laminx on the glass and the low beams utilize Osram bulbs, is there anything I can do to improve the output? Do these d2s bulbs burn out or become significantly dimmer over time? The aim of the lights is fine, not pointed at the ground.
Any ideas?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Disappointed with mk4 OEM HID output... (SlowGinster)*

Sorry I won't be much help. If this is the case with OEM HIDs then I'm glad I'm going to pick up a set of reps. 1300 - 1700 for hid lights is just


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

I'm guessing the bulbs aren't installed properly, or perhaps the lamps aren't aimed well? Could also be an electrical issue with your harness, or the ballasts could be bad.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

there isn't really much you can do to improve on the OEM HID output.
among other things, the tiny projector hampers the performance.


----------



## SlowGinster (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
among other things, the tiny projector hampers the performance.

Thats what I was afraid of, I knew the lights had poor output, I just didnt realize quite how bad it actually is, I;m going to get some new bulbs and give that a shot, hopefully it improves it somewhat


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (SlowGinster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowGinster* »_
Thats what I was afraid of, I knew the lights had poor output, I just didnt realize quite how bad it actually is, I;m going to get some new bulbs and give that a shot, hopefully it improves it somewhat

bulbs won't improve it. It is the projector itself that is the issue


----------



## mezzo_italiano (Dec 12, 2002)

i have two mkIV's, both w/ oem hid's. one of them has oem 4300k bulbs, the other set has 6000k bulbs. 
i find that when driving the cars, the 4300k bulbs are MUCH better for visibility/ seeing at night. the 6000k bulbs are only good for looks (when others see you driving on coming).
so double check the kelvin temp on your bulbs, for that may be the problem.


----------



## SlowGinster (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (mezzo_italiano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mezzo_italiano* »_i have two mkIV's, both w/ oem hid's. one of them has oem 4300k bulbs, the other set has 6000k bulbs. 
i find that when driving the cars, the 4300k bulbs are MUCH better for visibility/ seeing at night. the 6000k bulbs are only good for looks (when others see you driving on coming).
so double check the kelvin temp on your bulbs, for that may be the problem.

The bulbs in the lights right now are the stock Osram 4100k? bulbs, they look almost like halogen once warmed up, Its weird, when the bulb is warming up it has that cool white color and it lights up the road somewhat well, but once it gets to the warm white color, I cant see anything, I have a set of philips 85122's sittin here, I'm going to try them tommorow


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Another "problem" which is also a good thing, is that these have an extremely sharp cutoff so you literally will so nothing above it.
But yea, as Tan mentioned it's the small projector that is a design flaw.
If your bulbs are old then they put out less light (lumens) and you'll see a slight improvement by going with those 85122 Philips bulbs (as long as they are new) but not much difference.


----------



## 95 avus blue (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (nater)*

SlowGinster, a buddy of mine used to have OEM hids on his Jetta, they were never that adequate, seeming almost hlaogen like. The light output was impressive only when he turned the Hella Hid fog lights on. 
He has since done an R32 front swap and has OEM golf HIDs, all I can say is WOW. The lighting is amazing. There seems no need for fog lights to fill out as with his Jetta set up. 
I have his Jetta lights now, which he had installed the Acura 4300k bulbs, I will make sure to get the headlights correctly, and will replace the bulbs with 4100k. I will then swap out the ballasts if I don't make enough progress. 




_Modified by 95 avus blue at 9:00 PM 3-20-2008_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (95 avus blue)*

Jetta OEM HIDs & Golf OEM HIDs uses the exact same projector & HID capsule.
Unless the Jetta HIDs happen to be the Helix OEM replicas.
OEM HIDs are "gen 2" ones with a separate ballast & ignitor


----------



## 95 avus blue (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Not Replica, OEMs.


----------



## SlowGinster (Nov 15, 2002)

Well I have golf OEM HID's so the jetta ones must really suck then? heh


----------



## 95 avus blue (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (SlowGinster)*

I can see that the drivers side aiming is not right, and the adjusters aren't bringing the height up enough on the same side. I've only had it like 10 days. So my first experience of HIDs on my car hasn't been so smooth, but perhaps its been fiddled with.


----------



## SlowGinster (Nov 15, 2002)

Swapped out my bulbs today, the lights seem a little brighter, the new bulbs are alot whiter than the ones that came out, the osrams that came out were also somewhat burnt on the glass around where the light is emitted from, its almost as if the glass is hazy in that spot, they must be pretty old


----------

